# 2009 Facelift A3 3.2



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone ever see one of these before?

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...pp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national&listType=1


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

The white one by what's his name up in Oh, Canada 

Kinda of a steep price they are asking


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I think they got the mileage and scrambled it a little to get the price;

Mileage: 24949
Price: 29499


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

azoceanblue said:


> The white one by what's his name up in Oh, Canada
> 
> Kinda of a steep price they are asking





neu318 said:


> I think they got the mileage and scrambled it a little to get the price;
> 
> Mileage: 24949
> Price: 29499


Around me it would be about right, 3.2s are hard to find and some dealers are still asking in the 30s for 08s with less than 30k miles and they still can't keep them on the lots.

Good car if you wanted to build your own US version of the RS3 - slap in a stage III HPA turbo you'd be pushing 500HP, suspension and brakes, some Euro spec seats and interior trim pieces and you could justify a RS3 body kit if you wanted to go that route. Of course you just spent what a real RS3 would have cost.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Around me it would be about right, 3.2s are hard to find and some dealers are still asking in the 30s for 08s with less than 30k miles and they still can't keep them on the lots.
> 
> Good car if you wanted to build your own US version of the RS3 - slap in a stage III HPA turbo you'd be pushing 500HP, suspension and brakes, some Euro spec seats and interior trim pieces and you could justify a RS3 body kit if you wanted to go that route. Of course you just spent what a real RS3 would have cost.


Ha I wish, there is a 08 A3 here with 80k kilometers the one dealership has asking 32k haha.

If it didn't have the tan interior, I'd consider giving them an offer. But more like 25k


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

That car would be a lot more desirable if it had the titanium package. If I could snap my fingers and change one thing about my car, it would be to have the all black interior (and those alcantara sport seats, of course )


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I would love to get the black interior for my car. Wonder how hard it would be to at least find the a,b, and c pillars in black.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

Does the facelift 3.2 have gen 4 haldex? I would think it would.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

no sport seats thou


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Hirro


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm thinking that someone ordered and paid for a 3.2 at the end of 08 and it was a special build or something to fill the order. I've never seen or heard of a facelift 3.2 before and it's listed as an 09. I assumed it was a mistake until they showed the badge and engine photos - super rare car.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ceese said:


> I'm thinking that someone ordered and paid for a 3.2 at the end of 08 and it was a special build or something to fill the order. I've never seen or heard of a facelift 3.2 before and it's listed as an 09. I assumed it was a mistake until they showed the badge and engine photos - super rare car.


matrie astute has facelift 3.2
few others i cant remember also have

2009 was last year for 3.2 or was it 2010


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> matrie astute has facelift 3.2
> few others i cant remember also have
> 
> 2009 was last year for 3.2 or was it 2010


hmm... I always thought it was 08 because I know the 2.0T quattro replaced it and that started as an 09 car.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been on the hunt for a 3.2 now for a few months and the newest I have seen to date is a 2008... If I could find a 2009 that would be the cats ass.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> I have been on the hunt for a 3.2 now for a few months and the newest I have seen to date is a 2008... If I could find a 2009 that would be the cats ass.


That's the first 09 I've seen. However, here's something cooler for sale in MA. A two door with the old bumper. Granted it's only FWD but still.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> That's the first 09 I've seen. However, here's something cooler for sale in MA. A two door with the old bumper. Granted it's only FWD but still.


Oh wow, I remember when I was 16 I lived in Denmark and my host family had a gold colored 2 door, that thing was awesome I loved it. 

But now I kinda like the 4 door one more...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ceese said:


> hmm... I always thought it was 08 because I know the 2.0T quattro replaced it and that started as an 09 car.


Yeah, there are a handful (like 60) 2009 facelift 3.2 A3's out there. I think there are two guys on this forum (Maitre Absolut, and one other guy I can't remember) who own one.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah yeah, here we go:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5191121-so-i-m-not-so-special&p=70016018

54 in Canadaland, 72 in 'Murrka.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

some good deals on 3.2`s here in Ontario.

Someone should buy the red one.

http://www.autotrader.ca/a/pv/Used/...=40&loc=Guelph,+ON&cat1=2&cat2=7,11,10,9&st=1


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

2.city said:


> some good deals on 3.2`s here in Ontario.
> 
> Someone should buy the red one.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/pv/Used/...=40&loc=Guelph,+ON&cat1=2&cat2=7,11,10,9&st=1


The red one is sexy. Hey have a Sleeman Honey Brown for me - the beer in the PNW sucks.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

ceese said:


> The red one is sexy. Hey have a Sleeman Honey Brown for me - the beer in the PNW sucks.


You know your beer my friend :beer: I will take the 5 minute drive to the brewery and have a fresh one for you.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

2.city said:


> You know your beer my friend :beer: I will take the 5 minute drive to the brewery and have a fresh one for you.


Are you in Guelf?


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

ceese said:


> Are you in Guelf?


Yes, I live in Guelph.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2.city said:


> some good deals on 3.2`s here in Ontario.
> 
> Someone should buy the red one.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.ca/a/pv/Used/...=40&loc=Guelph,+ON&cat1=2&cat2=7,11,10,9&st=1



Haha they really should eh?

All of those are good deals for sure, just to high of Km's for me. The few I am looking at in the states range in the 50-60k kilometer range

I put on a lot of Km's with road trips and what not. My Gti I bought in 08 with 70k, currently sitting at 215k.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> The red one is sexy. Hey have a Sleeman Honey Brown for me - the beer in the PNW sucks.




Also I love Sleemans. Next year when I come down for Leavenworth maybe I'll have to bring ya a case. Depending on where in the PNW you actually are haha :beer:


----------



## NY TDI (Mar 23, 2012)

I know that this is an old thread, but I just bought a certified '13 North American A3 (8P, manual, sports package, premium, 6k miles). I was feeling pretty good about my purchase, until it happened: I saw a 2009 Scuba Blue, facelifted A3 3.2 WITH magnetic ride near Princeton NJ. It was a beaut, I tell ya! I talked up the owner a bit, and he told me that he waited close to 9 months for the dealer to deliver the car back in '09. Now I'm obssesed with finding one for myself. Darn, and I WAS soooo happy with my car up u til then... sigh.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Magnetic Ride was only available for the 2009 MY.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

mike3141 said:


> Magnetic Ride was only available for the 2009 MY.


I totally forgot that ever happened. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

It wasn't a popular feature on the TT and even less popular on the A3 not because it didn't work but since it was a pretty expensive upgrade for what it is. It also only had a couple of modes.


----------



## KiltedCasper (Oct 21, 2011)

Have it on mine - only 2 modes, regular or sport.

On one hand, it works beautifully with my H&R sport springs, and on the other, it makes coilovers expensive if I really wanted to go low.


----------



## Fellow Gaucho (Aug 3, 2011)

ceese said:


> It wasn't a popular feature on the TT and even less popular on the A3 not because it didn't work but since it was a pretty expensive upgrade for what it is. It also only had a couple of modes.


I think I remember them being like 8000. Yeesh

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

I once saw a black titanium 3.2 2009 facelift with full s3 package inside and out, gen IV haldex, hpa dsg tune, h&R coilovers, front and rear H&R sway bars, vf engineering mounts, vf engineering CAI, APR tune, sport seats with silver stitching, 19 inch RS4 wheels, S3 rear brakes, alcon 4 pistons up in front, milltek exhaust, RS6 steering wheel and no cup holders. I was like MEH! not impressed


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

Been looking for an 09 A3 3.2 w/Magna ride, super impossible to find, there are a few 2.0t Quattro's with Magnaride.

Magnaride is a must for me.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I can live without the magnetic suspension - I just want an Audi that parks itself.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

tcardio said:


> I once saw a black titanium 3.2 2009 facelift with full s3 package inside and out, gen IV haldex, hpa dsg tune, h&R coilovers, front and rear H&R sway bars, vf engineering mounts, vf engineering CAI, APR tune, sport seats with silver stitching, 19 inch RS4 wheels, S3 rear brakes, alcon 4 pistons up in front, milltek exhaust, RS6 steering wheel and no cup holders. I was like MEH! not impressed


isnt that your car except for the 2.0T ? You can put S3 badges but can't imitate the 3.2 growl!


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

ceese said:


> I can live without the magnetic suspension - I just want an Audi that parks itself.


In the 09+ A3's, as long as you have Navi its surprisingly easy to do.

I'm in the market for an 09 A3, hoping to buy in spring after I unload my GTI, still in the air about 2.0T VS VR6


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Thats it Ceese. Your good taste card is revoked... 

Can't stand the auto park feature. If you can't parallel park, you shouldn't be allowed to drive... Hence why its part of (ours anyways) the driving test.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> Thats it Ceese. Your good taste card is revoked...
> 
> Can't stand the auto park feature. If you can't parallel park, you shouldn't be allowed to drive... Hence why its part of (ours anyways) the driving test.


Learning to parallel park is a requirement in the US too, or at least it was when I took my test... but it depends on the state here. In Canada, I don't see a need for it. Can't you just wait for the mountie to come untie his moose? :laugh:

By the way Ponto, you got your car back yet?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> Learning to parallel park is a requirement in the US too, or at least it was when I took my test... but it depends on the state here. In Canada, I don't see a need for it. Can't you just wait for the mountie to come untie his moose? :laugh:
> 
> By the way Ponto, you got your car back yet?


Well depends how long you want to wait! I mean our beer is delicious and all... 

And nope!! Just finished a road trip with the rental again. 2,000km more on it haha.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I can parallel with the best of them. What I meant was that I want my car to drop me off in front of work and then drive around the building and then find a spot in the garage by itself and then pick me up in front at the end of the day.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I can parallel with the best of them. What I meant was that I want my car to drop me off in front of work and then drive around the building and then find a spot in the garage by itself and then pick me up in front at the end of the day.


Ok ok that is bad ass.


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ok ok that is bad ass.


As soon as she turned her back I was waiting for it to go all Ferris Beuller's Day Off by itself. Guess that would take a Ferrari.


----------



## NY TDI (Mar 23, 2012)

tcardio said:


> I once saw a black titanium 3.2 2009 facelift with full s3 package inside and out, gen IV haldex, hpa dsg tune, h&R coilovers, front and rear H&R sway bars, vf engineering mounts, vf engineering CAI, APR tune, sport seats with silver stitching, 19 inch RS4 wheels, S3 rear brakes, alcon 4 pistons up in front, milltek exhaust, RS6 steering wheel and no cup holders. I was like MEH! not impressed


Cup holders are under the arm rest on that car. unless you were just joking, in which case, JK!


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Saw one yesterday and a nice little old lady was driving. Next time I see her, I'll ask to be in her will.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Cajetan said:


> Saw one yesterday and a nice little old lady was driving. Next time I see her, I'll ask to be in her will.


a true connaisseur


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

ceese said:


> I can parallel with the best of them. What I meant was that I want my car to drop me off in front of work and then drive around the building and then find a spot in the garage by itself and then pick me up in front at the end of the day.


That's freaking tits!:thumbup:


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

ceese said:


> I can parallel with the best of them. What I meant was that I want my car to drop me off in front of work and then drive around the building and then find a spot in the garage by itself and then pick me up in front at the end of the day.


In all honesty, I would hate this. Don't get me wrong, its a cool feature, but based on the way the computer decides "basic" functions now, I would be worried all g**d**mn day that the car parked between, say, an 84 fiero and an early 90's honda with owners who don't give a isht about their cars. Also, I need to never allow a computer to have the possibility of controlling my steering wheel. You know, for when the cyborg wars start.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

npace said:


> In all honesty, I would hate this. Don't get me wrong, its a cool feature, but based on the way the computer decides "basic" functions now, I would be worried all g**d**mn day that the car parked between, say, an 84 fiero and an early 90's honda with owners who don't give a isht about their cars. Also, I need to never allow a computer to have the possibility of controlling my steering wheel. You know, for when the cyborg wars start.


 
When the cypborg wars start you have bigger worries than whether your car will drive you off a cliff or not - but I hear you on having a computer have access to your steering wheel controls.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's one for sale on autotrader...
http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...][]]&listingId=355454391&listingIndex=1&Log=0


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Here's one for sale on autotrader...
> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...][]]&listingId=355454391&listingIndex=1&Log=0


Wtf? It doesn't have sport seats? Or is it just me?

I was like why is a 2009 cheaper than mine was?! but then saw it has 60k Miles on it lol. 

Still nice though.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Here's one for sale on autotrader...
> http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...][]]&listingId=355454391&listingIndex=1&Log=0


already sold....i'm buying them up to keep mine exclusive


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> already sold....i'm buying them up to keep mine exclusive


 Wow that was fast, I barely posted that up yesterday haha! Maybe someone saw it on this thread and purchased it :thumbup:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

SoSoA3 said:


> Wow that was fast, I barely posted that up yesterday haha! Maybe someone saw it on this thread and purchased it :thumbup:


Funny it crossed my mind.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-3-2...e882314e9&item=131133019369&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

kharma said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A3-3-2...e882314e9&item=131133019369&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


LOL, high end dealer, can't even be bothered to put the right tire pressure in the damn car...

Ugly interior, and its missing Magneride 

I've only found 1 09 3.2 A3 w/Magneride in Canada, 39k kms (very low for you US people) and $32k.... holy ****!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

S1iver said:


> LOL, high end dealer, can't even be bothered to put the right tire pressure in the damn car...
> 
> Ugly interior, and its missing Magneride
> 
> I've only found 1 09 3.2 A3 w/Magneride in Canada, 39k kms (very low for you US people) and $32k.... holy ****!




No sport seats either. Just wrong.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/cto/4365943614.html


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

Ponto said:


> No sport seats either. Just wrong.


I've never sat in the A3 with sport seats, is it anything like my 00 GTI GLX? I want something that hugs me a bit.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

S1iver said:


> I've never sat in the A3 with sport seats, is it anything like my 00 GTI GLX? I want something that hugs me a bit.


My 04 Gti had square bolstered cloth seats. They were more aggressive than the jetta's I think. They held me better than these do. But still do a great job. I think anyways. The 3.2 sport seats are powered with lumbar support etc. 

I am 190 lbs and I love mine. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## TOYPAJ (Sep 30, 2012)

S1iver said:


> I've never sat in the A3 with sport seats, is it anything like my 00 GTI GLX? I want something that hugs me a bit.


The A3 sports seat is one of the most uncomfortable ones I have ever sat in. A long enough road trip will make me miss my 1992 Camry lol.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

TOYPAJ said:


> The A3 sports seat is one of the most uncomfortable ones I have ever sat in. A long enough road trip will make me miss my 1992 Camry lol.


See I honestly do not understand this at all... Were they the 2.0T sport seats or the fully electric 3.2 Sport seat?

I drove 40 hours almost straight in my last A3 and they were fantastic. 

Road trip last weekend with my buddies and they thought they were really comfy too, even the back seat.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> See I honestly do not understand this at all... Were they the 2.0T sport seats or the fully electric 3.2 Sport seat?
> 
> I drove 40 hours almost straight in my last A3 and they were fantastic.
> 
> Road trip last weekend with my buddies and they thought they were really comfy too, even the back seat.


But you're a small guy. Trying being 6' 2" and over 200lbs. Although they are comfortable enough for me.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> But you're a small guy. Trying being 6' 2" and over 200lbs. Although they are comfortable enough for me.


just shy of 5'11 and 193 lbs thank you very much. The extra height might suck though.


----------

